#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Studio Bouwen

## Glenn-V

Ik en een vriend van me willen een studio gaan bouwen. Op zijn kamer, nu is het probleem dat wij deze op zolder moeten bouwen en die een houten vloer heeft. is er een manier om dit te isoleren. Er ligt al laminaat in. ik 
zat te denken aan een extra laag geluids isolerende ondervloer te leggen en daar een nieuw stuk laminaat over. Heeft iemand anders nog tips?

----------


## BvE

Ik zou helemaal niks bouwen, wil je echt profijt hebben van verbeteringen, dan ben je al gauw een paar duizend euro lichter... En nu maak ik op uit jou bericht dat je dit er waarschijnlijk niet voor over hebt.

----------


## Glenn-V

Ik heb het er wel voor over, je hebt een hobby of niet. Alles kost geld. Maar liever hier geld aan uitgeven dan aan sigaretten en andere onodige dingen.

----------


## Berend

Voor tips over het bouwen van een echt goed ge-isoleerde studio zou ik bijvoorbeeld eens kijken op de volgende site:
Welkom bij de Wees Studio. Alles over audio, geluid, midi, etc.  over het 'doos in een doos' principe.

Idd, als je het goed wil doen (en ja je hebt een hobby of je hebt um niet), kost het geld, en niet weinig. 

Succes

----------


## bones2001

Ik heb al jarenlang 2 oefenruimtes/studio's onder mijn woning en die zijn
geisoleerd volgens de bouwvoorschriften en materialen van Nevima.
Ik heb het hele spul moeten laten meten door een erkend bedrijf voordat
ik hier een millievergunning voor kreeg en dat is prima verlopen.
Kortom, ik blij en de buurtjes blij.

Kijk maar even op Nevima BV - innovatie in vilt

PS, ik heb nog wat materiaal over om de boel akoestisch te ontkoppelen.

----------


## Sandman

> Ik en een vriend van me willen een studio gaan bouwen. Op zijn kamer, nu is het probleem dat wij deze op zolder moeten bouwen en die een houten vloer heeft. is er een manier om dit te isoleren. Er ligt al laminaat in. ik 
> zat te denken aan een extra laag geluids isolerende ondervloer te leggen en daar een nieuw stuk laminaat over. Heeft iemand anders nog tips?



Beste Glenn-V,

Ik zou graag via e-mail met je in contact komen, maar je hebt geen e-mail adres in je profiel staan.

----------


## showband

eerste tip.

Kijk hoeveel je er voor over hebt en maak op basis van dat bedrag een overkoepelende deal voor downtime bij een locale studio.

Goedkoper.
technicus inclusief
spelen zonder nadenken over techniek.
 :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> eerste tip.
> 
> Kijk hoeveel je er voor over hebt en maak op basis van dat bedrag een overkoepelende deal voor downtime bij een locale studio.
> 
> Goedkoper.
> technicus inclusief
> spelen zonder nadenken over techniek.



tenzij opnemen net zijn hobby is hé  :Confused:

----------


## Glenn-V

Ten eerste wil ik even iedereen bedanken voor de reacties, kan maar beter goed geinfromeerd zijn he. Die links zijn ook erg handig. En Sandman als het goed is staat er nu wel een e-mail, toen ik me had aangemeld had ik niet erg veel tijd dus kon nog weinig informatie op me profiel zetten. 

Iedereen is klein begonnen natuurlijk en dat moet ik ook gewoon doen, niet meteen groot gaan denken. Het gaat er gewoon even om dat niet heel het huis meegeniet van de muziek (of het moetaltijd perfecte lekkere muziek zijn). daarom is die isolati gewoon even belangrijk. Bouwen kan ik wel want ik heb vmbo bouw gedaan en ook nog 1 jaar mbo bouw, dus dat komt wel goed.

Ik vind van showband ook wel een goeie tip, ik heb nog wel wat verre familie met een goeie studio. Weet nietof ik zn naam moet noemen.. :Wink: .
Maar ik doe het liever zelf, leer ik zelf ook nog he.

----------

